
The drugs don’t work: what happens after antibiotics? - howard941
https://www.theguardian.com/global/2019/mar/24/the-drugs-dont-work-what-happens-after-antibiotics
======
londons_explore
There are lots of antibiotics left to be discovered - there is just no
financial incentive to do so at the moment.

As soon as existing drugs stop working, the financial incentive will return,
and more antibiotics will be developed. They'll be expensive this time though!

